# MASOOD and his 3rd milestone!!!



## Eugin

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S*, Dear Masood!!!!!


*Thanks for all your help spread in all those 3 thousand insigthful, witty and intelligent posts!!!! *


You really are a precious stone to this forum!!!!
Thank you for being here!!!!


*With much appreciation,*


----------



## Mei

*HEY MASOOD!!!!!!!! 3OOO???!!!! CONGRATULATIONS*

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING!!!!*​ 
Mei


----------



## belén

*
TA DUCK!!!
thanks for your help and for making me think with your questions. 

*​


----------



## cuchuflete

* ¡Felicidades Masood!

* It's always a pleasure to share threads with you.
Many thanks for the fine contributions.

Un abrazo,
cuchu​


----------



## Whodunit

* Thank you for all your help and many many congratulations on your delightful milestone, Masood!!! *​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Masood: Congratulations! Your questions in the Sp-Eng forum keep my cogs turning.   I envy your knowledge of the Spanish language, and even more, your motivation for learning.

Cheers!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA MASOOD!!!!


Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

*...*

... *Happy Postiversary, Masood!* ... 
*...*​
*I always look forward to your thoughtful and fascinating threads.*

*...*
*Keep 'em coming!*

*...*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux postiversaire*, Masood ! 




* copyright Fenixpollo!


----------



## Rayines

***Congratulations, Masood, for your constancy and for sharing here your bilinguous knowledge!!*


----------



## elroy

*You're from England, you have an Arabic name, and you're heavily involved in the Spanish forum!*

*Isn't that what multiculturalism is all about?*

*Thanks for 3000 contributions to our multicultural microcosm.*​


----------



## lauranazario

Masood... one of WR's finest gentlemen!
Congratulations galore!!!!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Masood

Thank you, everyone, for all your kind words.

It's a real pleasure to be a member of this forum and have the opportunity to study with such wonderful people. 

By the way, for those of you that don't know, I got a grade B in my A-level Spanish...only 10 marks short of a grade A...not bad for someone taking evening classes and having to juggle with work, homelife and kids!!

Saludos a todos!
CHEERS!
Masood.


----------



## Phryne

*.

!FELICITACIONES, MASOOD!​*

por los 3K y la muy buena y merecida nota que te has sacado!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Masood said:
			
		

> Thank you, everyone, for all your kind words.
> 
> It's a real pleasure to be a member of this forum and have the opportunity to study with such wonderful people.
> 
> By the way, for those of you that don't know, I got a grade B in my A-level Spanish...only 10 marks short of a grade A...not bad for someone taking evening classes and having to juggle with work, homelife and kids!!
> 
> Saludos a todos!
> CHEERS!
> Masood.


 
Ya te tenía simpatía, pero ahora que descubro que comparto contigo una vida tan agitada, aún más.

Felicidades, Masood, y apor los 4.000

Carlos


----------

